# Interesting video about Ohio River



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I am watching videos tonight while listening to the Reds game and I came across a video from the show Kentucky Afield. It looks like the video was filmed this summer. They are out shocking fish with a biologist and she mentions some interesting work being done starting at the 6:00 mark. 

Finding different species of fish in the Ohio River

I wonder if Kentucky is looking at curtailing the commercial limits in the Ohio? Also, the first I have heard about stocking bass in the Markland and Meldahl pools.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice video,, thanks..


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Interested in her comments about "the bass stocking programs in the Meldahl and Markland pools."

I didn't know there was a stocking program underway. God knows we could use it, since the bass prevalence that we saw some five years ago has virtually disappeared.

Is there such an evdeavor underway??? If so, does anyone know the plan??? Fry or fingerlings??? Duraton???


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I looked around the Kentucky fish and wildlife website and I couldn't find any mention of either the bass stocking or the catfish survey. I might give it a couple of days to see if anybody else has heard anything. If not, I will send off an email to one of the fisheries managers and ask them.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

KY DNR usually do not PUBLISH stocking reports for fish other than trout , or the FINS program. But having toured Minor Clark hatchery I can say that KY has a very active bass restocking program. They've recently entered the Aligator Gar and Sturgeon field also.
While working at paintsville last summer, we recieved 12000 smallmouth hatchlings per month May-Sept.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

PT-63 said:


> KY DNR usually do not PUBLISH stocking reports for fish other than trout , or the FINS program. But having toured Minor Clark hatchery I can say that KY has a very active bass restocking program. They've recently entered the Aligator Gar and Sturgeon field also.
> While working at paintsville last summer, we recieved 12000 smallmouth hatchlings per month May-Sept.


I was just looking for an overview of the program. I didn't even see that on the site. 

I looked through some of the other videos they have done and they do show gar at one of the hatcheries. I wonder if you can get one at a pet store? The host of KY Afield mentions having one when he was younger.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

PT-63 said:


> KY DNR usually do not PUBLISH stocking reports for fish other than trout , or the FINS program. But having toured Minor Clark hatchery I can say that KY has a very active bass restocking program. They've recently entered the Aligator Gar and Sturgeon field also.
> While working at paintsville last summer, we recieved 12000 smallmouth hatchlings per month May-Sept.


I could be wrong, but I don't believe alligator gar can live that far north. They're usually found further south. We do have lots of longnose and shortnose gar throughout the region however.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Gar have been stocked in 5 or 6 of the far western counties ,that border the Ohio and Mississippi. To help control the Asian carp pop.
The sturgeon were stocked in the Big South Fork of the Cumberland river and are radio tagged.Hoping to restart a colony of fish in the lake.
Most of the stocking details are kept private to allow the fish time to disperse.If you've ever been around at a trout stocking you'll know why.Locals will literaley reach out to the "fish pipe" with a hat to collect fish.
Kentucky has also started a native strain Walleye program. With fish collected from the Rockcastle river. They're sorta blue and green. Native walleye were thought to be long gone. But a small school was found there several years ago.
I've canoed both the Rockcastle and the Big South fork.Let me tell ya, those Eyes don't act like any other , more like smallies. Hard runs and some lame acrobatics 

I've always said Kentucky is the best "backyard" a guy could ever have.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Bad_Bub, it is my understanding that the historical range of the alligator gar extended up the Ohio along the OH and KY border. Human influence drove them out of here and the only populations that survived were in the south.

They can live up here, I'd love to see them come back. Longnose are fun to fish for but I bet those big alligator gar are awesome.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bsmith said:


> Bad_Bub, it is my understanding that the historical range of the alligator gar extended up the Ohio along the OH and KY border. Human influence drove them out of here and the only populations that survived were in the south.
> 
> They can live up here, I'd love to see them come back. Longnose are fun to fish for but I bet those big alligator gar are awesome.


Didn't know that. One of those big girls are on my bucket list. Would be cool to catch one upper here though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

